# first time cheesemaker, recipe needed



## tob.girl (Jun 12, 2012)

i've searched, read, googled, and have some ideas, but i would like suggestions on what to make if you've NEVER made cheese before!
i would like something simple with a good result that my family will enjoy, maybe a mozzarella? or a soft cheese?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Do what I did. Make either the queso blanco or fresco. Watch out though. Cheesemaking is addictive.


----------



## chefed (Jan 30, 2009)

Here is a recipe I have used with many age groups with excellent results, they also sell lots of items too. I use citric acid from canning supplies or the wine store and "Junket Tablets" for Rennet from the grocer in the ice cream making section.
I use whole milk from grocer.
As far as I know only "Ultra High Pastured Milk"shelf stable types like those little creamers will not work.
Mozzarella Cheese Recipe
Mozzarella Cheese Recipe


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Raven12 said:


> Do what I did. Make either the queso blanco or fresco. Watch out though. Cheesemaking is addictive.


Could you share your recipe on queso blanco? Isn't that what the Mexican resturants use for cheese dip? If so, my family loves it and I would love to try making some. Does it work well with goat milk?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

This is the queso fresco recipe that I used. It is for a crumbly farmer's cheese. The taste is very salty and sour so not a cheese to munch on or melt. This is more of a topping. The recipe makes about 1 pound. It was a fantastic beginner's recipe to learn the fundamentals. I mentioned queso blanco because that type is made basically the same way.

Recipes from Chef Rick Bayless - Rick Bayless | Frontera


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

I would not use junket rennet for making cheese. Make something like queso fresco or another vinegar cheese to start with.

"4. Can I use junket tablets as a substitute for rennet?

No. Cheese rennet is 80% chymosin and 20% pepsin. Junket is 80% pepsin, so it is much weaker than cheese rennet. Even if you use more of it to compensate for this, there is so much pepsin in junket that it increases protein breakdown to the point where there are problems when the cheese ages.

Junket was made for custards. If you read the label, you will see that there are many additives in it. In spite of this, and despite the price of junket (not inexpensive), there are many recipes online for making cheese with junket. We think this originated when supplies were hard to find for home cheese making. Now that they are widely available, there is less reason to use junket.?


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

all of you cheesemakers need to use this forum.
CheeseForum.org Â» Forum - Index

It is the most informative site for cheese maker i have ever seen. The folks on there will answer ANY question you have no matter how silly or complexed, watch out for the complexed answers.
They are some of the most intelligent people, cheese wise at least.

Tons of recipes, although I have a hard time finding them sometimes.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

Don't use Junket. Junket used to make a good rennet years ago. But, that has been a very long time. 

I order rennet tables from Hoegger's. One tablet will curd 5 gallons of milk.


----------

